# Primarchs Art



## mal310 (May 28, 2010)

Apologies if these have been posted before. I came across these works of the primarchs today and thought some were very good. 

I would like to see more official representations (I'm not a big John Blanche fan) of the primarchs in art or even heaven forbid model form!! 

Link bellow

http://brit92.deviantart.com/favourites/12382467

edit: Just seen some of Slaine's work on the primarchs. Amazing, really first class.


----------



## RavenFist (Oct 26, 2011)

Agreed brother(I've always wanted to say somthing like that), Noldofinve does good work, the only ones I don't think are that accurate are Horus cause i always thought he had blonde hair then he was bald er somthing, and Ferrus manus just cause he is a tank and the picture don't really look tank.


----------



## RavenFist (Oct 26, 2011)

I especially like the picture of corax


----------



## JAMOB (Dec 30, 2010)

Im assuming the lord of angels is sanguineous? Why does it just say that
This is truly amazing work though


----------



## Pathfinder201 (Jun 26, 2010)

super cool great art but 1 flaw why do alpharius and omegon look different?


----------

